# Summertime blues



## against.the.grain (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone else Jonesing for fall yet?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2018)

Hardly! Summer is just getting started. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2018)

Yup. Summer, with its heat and humidity, is my least favorite season. I'm upset that we didn't really get a spring - we went from getting snow to temps in the 80's inside of a week back in April and it's been mostly hot since. Since we missed out on my second favorite season - spring - I'm really jonesing for my favorite season - fall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't like the summer heat either, spring and fall are my favorites as well. We had a very long slow spring and I loved it! Looks like we have about 2 weeks of upper 80's and mid 90's now ahead of us, yuck, and with high humidity to go along with it. Fall is really going to be welcome this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 29, 2018)

It’s not the heat and humidity so much as I’m ready to stalk through the dark timber and connect with my ancestors! I not a fan of the heat and humidity but you adjust after a few weeks.


----------



## The100road (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes! I got drawn for a special permit late buck tag this year for November! It can’t come soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 29, 2018)

The100road said:


> Yes! I got drawn for a special permit late buck tag this year for November! It can’t come soon enough.


Sweet! Rut is always a blast


----------



## The100road (Jun 29, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> Sweet! Rut is always a blast



Yep. We are usually lucky to get a shot early season but come the rut we can pass up 5-10 in a weekend. Got drawn 5 years ago and that buck is on my wall.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 29, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> I not a fan of the heat and humidity but you adjust after a few weeks.



That's the problem I have - after having had heatstroke, I don't adjust to the heat and humidity. It hit 94 here today. I'll take -10F over this any day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 29, 2018)

No Bueno @Sprung

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> It’s not the heat and humidity so much as I’m ready to stalk through the dark timber and connect with my ancestors! I not a fan of the heat and humidity but you adjust after a few weeks.



I've been waiting 34 years to adjust too it... lol! 

Yea I'll take fall with the color change sitting in my boat on a river steelhead fishing with temps in the 50s any day now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, if any of you THINK it's hot where you're at, I'll trade you my mid to upper 90s with 80+% humidity, inside a metal building, in the Florida sun, with a 6'x2'x1' steam powered wax melter 10' away for the next 7 - 10 days, for whatever you got.


----------



## Ray D (Jun 30, 2018)

Can’t wait for fall. Drew a nice rut hunt and just picked up a barrel for my 1947 Remington Model 11. Come on bird season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 30, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Can’t wait for fall. Drew a nice rut hunt and just picked up a barrel for my 1947 Remington Model 11. Come on bird season.


Show us the model 11. I love old guns as much as old tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well, if any of you THINK it's hot where you're at, I'll trade you my mid to upper 90s with 80+% humidity, inside a metal building, in the Florida sun, with a 6'x2'x1' steam powered wax melter 10' away for the next 7 - 10 days, for whatever you got.





rocky1 said:


> Well, if any of you THINK it's hot where you're at, I'll trade you my mid to upper 90s with 80+% humidity, inside a metal building, in the Florida sun, with a 6'x2'x1' steam powered wax melter 10' away for the next 7 - 10 days, for whatever you got.


wax for sealing blanks?


----------



## Ray D (Jun 30, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> Show us the model 11. I love old guns as much as old tools.


. 
I do as well. I’ll get a picture up. Have nothing against the modern “plastic” guns but there’s just something special about taking a piece of history afield.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> wax for sealing blanks?



Bees wax... I'm a commercial beekeeper, we're extracting at the moment. 

Yesterday temps in the building averaged 92 - 95 degrees, heat from the melter seems to hover just a little above the thermometer, and the fan blows it down on you. Was hoping for rain so the bees would go home, temperature would drop, and we could open the door, and cool off some. Rained all the way around us; walk outside, black clouds every direction, radar showing rain mile or two in every direction, overhead... great big patch of friggin blue sky! Finally black clouds rolled over and cooled off a little, we got down to 89 in the building, hung there forever, you think it would rain so the bees would quit flying, and I could open the doors up? OH NO!!! Eleven hours working in a damn convection oven, we're wrapping things up, putting empties in the storage trailer, washing everything down, 7 pm last night... It finally decides to rain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2018)

Today low 81F and high around 96F. Balmy!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2018)

I do not like this heat at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't like the heat either. It's a busy time for us at work. Have to be out in the crap but it has its perks. My view this weekend. Checking fishing licenses and safety equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well, if any of you THINK it's hot where you're at, I'll trade you my mid to upper 90s with 80+% humidity, inside a metal building, in the Florida sun, with a 6'x2'x1' steam powered wax melter 10' away for the next 7 - 10 days, for whatever you got.



Oh really.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

And I'm bbqing on the deck....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Iiiiiiiiii'mmmmmmm melllllltiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnng......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2018)

Roughing it , low 80's 30% humidity..


----------



## Patrude (Jul 3, 2018)

So, we here in New England had a really cold winter, one generally cold unfriendly spring that wasn't spring at all. I loved every minute of it. Went hiking, power walking and stuff. Summer with the heat is a welcome change. I'm out riding my bike , hiking , mowing the lawn and lovin it. I'm just happy to be able to be around to experience it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 149501



I'd concede, but I'm pretty sure you weren't out there bar-b-quing for 11 hours in that like I was Saturday, or 9 1/2 hours like I was today!

On a positive note, I've lost 5 pounds in the last week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'd concede, but I'm pretty sure you weren't out there bar-b-quing for 11 hours in that like I was Saturday, or 9 1/2 hours like I was today!
> 
> On a positive note, I've lost 5 pounds in the last week!



This is true. But I was out there for about a half hour.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'd hang a thermometer over the melter, but the boys whine bad enough looking at the one on the wall any time it exceeds 90, which is most of the time. If I had one over the melter, they'd just break right down and cry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2018)

Darn snowflakes....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

